# Help with making extra wide boards



## ThomasT (Jun 7, 2019)

Hello everyone,

Have a question about "edge joining" 3/4" thick Poplar boards to make a wide board, Example - #1: 19.75-inches high by 92.5-inches long. I have found a company that makes custom Counter Tops and Cutting Boards that can make these for me. However they are saying that no warranty can be given because the finished boards are subject to "warping and cracking" because of the small thickness.

I told them the boards would be used to make the Body for my Horseless Carriage and that there would be a number of vertical braces screwed and glued along the length from top to bottom of every board. I even sent them two drawings but they still contended that all boards were subject to the stated problems.

Has anybody joined up multiple boards like this and experienced these problems. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Have a great day,

Thomas


----------



## brianpoundingnails (Jun 7, 2019)

I cut splines on the edges of the boards and back that up with kreg pocket screws and have still had joints come apart. Make sure your boards are dry and maybe use a bread board on the ends.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jun 7, 2019)

Hello Brian,

That is some beautiful workmanship.

I understand about the ends but in my case the ends will join at a 90 another board; example the side will join the front. I am attaching a concept drawing of the Buggy. This will make more sense. There will also be the Dash that will go from side to side and then a solid panel under the Seat that goes across and of course the Rear End. I had also planed to add additional internal bracing in various areas. The body will be attached to a wood floor that will have underside bracing also. Any ideas???

Thanks for the help and have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## ThomasT (Jun 7, 2019)

Hello again,

Here are two pdf drawings. One shows the individual parts cut out and the other shows the Custom made boards (in black) and the individual parts cutout on each of the six boards. You will have to click on the file to open it up.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 7, 2019)

What is that thing in the last picture


----------



## ThomasT (Jun 7, 2019)

Hello Lou,

What "thing".....? Are you talking about the last pdf drawing?

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 7, 2019)

another way to widen a board. might back them with plywood , depending on the build requirements. or use a grade faced plywood


----------



## Tony (Jun 7, 2019)

Thomas, my suggestion is as follows:

If you have to use 3/4" stock, glue up narrow boards as opposed to wide ones. For instance, if you're planning a 20" wide finished board, glue up 5-4" boards as opposed to 2-10" wide boards. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jun 7, 2019)

Hello Tony,

Originally that was my plan but found this company that offers the custom width boards which they make up from smaller boards. My concern is that they warn of possibly cracking along the length. With all the internal bracing I could not see how any cracking could occur.

Thanks for you help and have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## ThomasT (Jun 7, 2019)

Hello trev,

Yes, a cabinet grade plywood with Poplar coping to protect and hide the raw edge would be a good alternative.

Thanks and have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 8, 2019)

ThomasT said:


> Hello Lou,
> 
> What "thing".....? Are you talking about the last pdf drawing?
> 
> ...



Sorry Thomas...was referring to @brianpoundingnails picture.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jun 8, 2019)

Hey again Lou,

Not a problem, I have no idea what that is but it looks like some sort of advertisement for his products

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 8, 2019)

Given that your project is a horseless carriage and will probably at some point be exposed to the weather or at least changes in temperature and humidity I would stay away from joining boards with glue. I think some naturally weather resistant wood like cedar or Doug fir, tongue and grooved and joined by wood or metal cleats would work better, and even then I would over size the bolt holes a bit to allow for movement. Wood joined to metal by the use of carriage bolts is very traditional. Maybe that is why they call them carriage bolts . White ash is another wood that at least in this part of the country was used for horse drawn vehicle construction. Good luck with your project and be sure to post pictures.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jun 8, 2019)

Hello Dave,

This is really good information and I appreciate it. A local friend also recommended some woods like Cedar and White Ash and they are available here locally. As you can see from the Concept Drawing, I was trying to keep the "body" clean looking with no exposed fasteners or hardware. However your suggestion using some "carriage bolts" makes a lot of sense. I have so much interior space between the Engine and Running Gear that I can add as many internal braces as needed to keep the Seams as clean looking as possible. The Hood area, the Deck (under the seat) and the Turtle Back (opening over the Engine compartment) will present a problem, but I can work on that.

If you are interested in this kind of stuff, I have a build on YouTube. Here is the link:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvqaJJH0uxO2EPV3n33Foz_Nzkmn1hgLt

Thanks again and have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 8, 2019)

I have many years experience in making and using wide glue up boards . Up to 84 "wide often using wide individual boards up to 20" . The information on this subject has filled many books.which is where I learned . Honestly your question is too complicated to answer in a forum post. I suggest you locate some of the many references posted on this subject. But in short wood being a natural material it is going to react, move shrink, expand ,shrink. The key to success is knowing how to select boards, properly prepare and glue, use assembly methods that both control and make allowances for natural movement. And minimzing environmental influence.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 8, 2019)

lonewolf said:


> I have many years experience in making and using wide glue up boards . Up to 84 "wide often using wide individual boards up to 20" . The information on this subject has filled many books.which is where I learned . Honestly your question is too complicated to answer in a forum post. I suggest you locate some of the many references posted on this subject. But in short wood being a natural material it is going to react, move shrink, expand ,shrink. The key to success is knowing how to select boards, properly prepare and glue, use assembly methods that both control and make allowances for natural movement. And minimzing environmental influence.



Although I have never did a glue up over 3 feet for a table top one thing I know for sure is. If you have a wide board glued up or not and you fasten both edges solid so that they cannot move the board will either hump or crack if the moisture content of the wood changes much.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 8, 2019)

Wood cracks. It will be outside. I would guarantee it would.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 8, 2019)

there is marine grade plywood which is plastics/resin impregnated, that hold up better to weather, 
lol then i looked up marine grade plywood and it's only difference is water proof glue. not much help sorry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

